# Barbara Schöneberger - Die Harald Schmidt Show 1999 - OOps Downblouse



## kalle04 (5 Juni 2013)

*Barbara Schöneberger - Die Harald Schmidt Show 1999 - OOps Downblouse*



 

 




 

 





 

218 MB - mpg - 576 x 544 - 09:58 min

DepositFiles​


----------



## vivodus (5 Juni 2013)

Sie ist immer mal wieder ein Hingucker. Drall und gesund, alles, was ein Vollweib ausmacht.


----------



## Michel-Ismael (5 Juni 2013)

H-a-m-m-e-r !!!


----------



## prediter (5 Juni 2013)

:WOW:du bist der beste fielen dank!:WOW:


----------



## DJVue (5 Juni 2013)

GROSSartig


----------



## pappa (5 Juni 2013)

danke dafüer. Bis jetzt gab es ja davon nur ein Videoschnipsel. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Bilder davon, (ich meine größere)


----------



## kienzer (5 Juni 2013)

:thx: für babs


----------



## jf070664 (6 Juni 2013)

:thx::thumbup:

Die Frau ist einfach der Hammer


----------



## kycim (6 Juni 2013)

Tolle Leistung anderer Leute Clips ohne Kommentar und Danke zu posten!
*Der Clip ist von Snoopyscan!*
Es sollte doch kein Problem sein ein kleinen Hinweis auf den Originalcapper unter den Clip zu posten!


----------



## kalle04 (6 Juni 2013)

kycim schrieb:


> Tolle Leistung anderer Leute Clips ohne Kommentar und Danke zu posten!
> *Der Clip ist von Snoopyscan!*
> Es sollte doch kein Problem sein ein kleinen Hinweis auf den Originalcapper unter den Clip zu posten!



*Du hast vollekommen Recht*. Mache ich sonst immer. Habe es leider vergessen!

Ein Admin kann gerne "Thx to SnoopyScan" in meinen Beitrag einfügen!


----------



## Sethos I (6 Juni 2013)

ein toller Klassiker.....danke


----------



## opazei (6 Juni 2013)

sieht schonmal sehr gut aus, danke dafür!


----------



## Nielebock (7 Juni 2013)

Barbara Schöneberger eine Frohnatur immer lustig und Sie ist eine 2,fache Mutter die Ihren Humor
nie verloren hat danke


----------



## Weltenbummler (7 Juni 2013)

Da war der Busen von Barbara noch klein.


----------



## schattenpfad (9 Juni 2013)

is einfach scharf die frau.


----------



## dowhatuwant (9 Juni 2013)

Das waren noch Zeiten...
Danke


----------



## Sarafin (9 Juni 2013)

die hat es faustdicke hinter ihren Öhrchen  :thx: für dieses Wahnsinnsweib. :thumbup:


----------



## MrLeiwand (9 Juni 2013)

so ein heißes luder :drip:


----------



## Andrew Doe (9 Juni 2013)

Ein SUPER Clip von Babsi ! :drip:

Was war die Frau da heiß ! 

:thx:


----------



## superguru (10 Juni 2013)

Dann ich das noch erleben darf diesen Clip nicht in youtube-Augenkrebs-Auflösung zu sehen.
Danke


----------



## GerWonder (10 Juni 2013)

<Danke, download läuft


----------



## stoner (11 Juni 2013)

Sensationell


----------



## Palmina6 (11 Juni 2013)

Alt und bekannt aber TOLL!


----------



## Peter4321 (13 Juni 2013)

Immer wieder schön anzusehen


----------



## gimli1 (16 Juni 2013)

Danke, danke fur Barbara:thumbup:


----------



## andubrun (16 Juni 2013)




----------



## Toadie (16 Juni 2013)

Ein echter Klassiker


----------



## Herbertberg (16 Juni 2013)

Einfach nur Klasse!
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Tacito (16 Juni 2013)

Great Barbara..danke


----------



## navseal6 (16 Juni 2013)

Danke für das Video!!


----------



## robsen80 (16 Juni 2013)

Vielen Dank für diesen Klassiker!!! :thx::thumbup::WOW:


----------



## G3GTSp (13 Nov. 2015)

tolle einblicke bei sexy Barbara


----------



## Odinserbe (9 Dez. 2015)

geile sau:thx::thx:


----------



## paddy9510 (18 Mai 2016)

Die würde ich gerne mal anfassen


----------

